# Wade partner(s)



## dukeman10

I had already posted this in the general discussion forum but didn't realize there was one specifically for wading. But ive fished quite often and wade fished a few and im just lookin to get some more experience and have fun fishing. I live in La Porte and would be willing to drive and pitch in if anyone ever wants to go. Like i said just looking for some new friends to go fishing with.


----------



## RyanC02

I am new to wade fishing and would love to learn more about it. I live in Sugar Land.


----------



## Fishsurfer

Yall should PM (personal message) each other. Although you live far apart the areas to fish should be common like Galveston, High Island or even Surfside.


----------



## TommyTom

I'm in Pearland and not familiar with La Porte but would like to give it a shot. PM me if you want to set something up.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

The best way to learn is to book a guide. Get three and split the cost I would be interested if two 2cooler are game. Also you do not need to pm, public post allow others to learn from the post on threads like this.


----------



## fishingtwo

I'm off this coming Tuesday,Wednesday and Thursday.
If the weather conditions align, I'll be heading to the surf or the Texas city area.
Company is always welcome.
,


----------



## [email protected]

Wed and Thur weather is looking good. Call me or pm your number and i will call you.


----------



## themadhunter

RyanC02 said:


> I am new to wade fishing and would love to learn more about it. I live in Sugar Land.


I'm in Richmond and I'd love to do some wade fishing, until I can get a yak 
We should hook up soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mdunlap2

Are y'all still looking for folks to wade fish with? I live in seabrook and willing to travel to places close by. New to wading as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jettycowboy47

Same here -I am interested in the Galveston area. Need to take baby steps and learn the basics of safety and reading water. I will definitely be gearing up with 4Everlasts,Simms wading boots before I make the trip from Dallas.


----------



## dukeman10

Sorry i have been busy an havent been able to do much fishing on here but i am able to fish on the weekends and the occasional week day. Keep in mind i dont know much about it but i have done it several times and enjoyed it.


----------



## Mdunlap2

Is anyone going this weekend? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukeman10

I want to but i might have to work


----------



## Cpuckett

Tick_tock said:


> Is anyone going this weekend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be going Sunday morning...


----------



## Cpuckett

UglyStik16 said:


> I'll be going Sunday morning...


PM if you want to go with


----------



## Tino_e

jettycowboy47 said:


> Same here -I am interested in the Galveston area. Need to take baby steps and learn the basics of safety and reading water. I will definitely be gearing up with 4Everlasts,Simms wading boots before I make the trip from Dallas.


Well me and my brother drive down from buffalo to Galveston were still new to wade fishing also


----------



## chrisdot

are you fellas still forming a wade fishing group? 

i'd love to join. i've been hitting xmas bay in my jon boat, but its pretty much the same as wading to me. 

....seriously interested.


----------



## Barnes1991

I am also in the Richmond area and I wade fish a little hear and there I would love to wade out and fish with anyone who is wanting to go. I dont mind driving even car pooling out to wade and fish!


----------



## Buzz13

So did anyone get together and go wading last week?


----------



## RB2020

If anyone is interested in sharing a guide out of sargent to fish east matagorda bay, I am interested for that.


----------



## Big Bay

Anyone interested in going this Sunday possible. If you are interested in laboring the freezing cold out of Galveston send me a pm. Any one experienced is welcome to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz13

I'm planning on going Monday morning....I fish the South shoreline of West Bay. Can't do that this weekend with the winds out of the North.


----------



## Big Bay

Buzz13 said:


> I'm planning on going Monday morning....I fish the South shoreline of West Bay. Can't do that this weekend with the winds out of the North.


The weather man says the wind is supposed to lay to less than 10 Sunday. Hopefully heâ€™s right youâ€™re welcome to come. I havenâ€™t fished Galveston in atleast a month or two. Iâ€™ll be launching out of Jamaica.


----------



## Buzz13

Yeah, I have family stuff going on Sunday. But if anyone wants to meet up Monday morning for a wade send me a PM.


----------



## Fishon 13

Big Bay/Buzz13,
Are y'all walk in wading or getting out of a boat to wade? Also are y'all wet wading or using waders?


----------



## Buzz13

Well I don't have a boat so I usually walking in, after the cold front I'll be wearing my waders.


----------



## Big Bay

Fishon 13 said:


> Big Bay/Buzz13,
> Are y'all walk in wading or getting out of a boat to wade? Also are y'all wet wading or using waders?


Iâ€™ll be fishing off of my boat but wading wearing waders. Gonna be in the 60s Sunday. Hopefully the fish bite. Iâ€™m not too sure just want to get out on the water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz13

Anyone good today?


----------



## Buzz13

Anyone going tomorrow morning, I'm planning on walking in near Jamaica.


----------



## Big Bay

Buzz13 said:


> Anyone good today?


Couldnâ€™t find any decent fish in the morning and I only fished for an hour or two in the evening if I wouldâ€™ve gotten out earlier in the afternoon I wouldâ€™ve found them. I think the bite was in the afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishon 13

*Good Place to Park*



Buzz13 said:


> Anyone going tomorrow morning, I'm planning on walking in near Jamaica.


Where do you park your car when you wade in near Jamaica?


----------



## Buzz13

I park at the end of Indian Beach Dr.


----------



## Fishon 13

Thanks Buzz13. We need to fish together someday.


----------



## Buzz13

Sure, Thinking of going Friday morning.


----------



## Barnes1991

Anyone wanting to get out and wade Saturday or Sunday morning? I?m open to go wherever just wanting to get out on the water!


----------



## Buzz13

Well with Stros winning the WS, my plans have changed. I'll be going on Sunday morning. Barnes 1991,PM me your number so we can plan something.


----------



## Fishon 13

Barnes1991/Buzz13,

I think I can make Sunday. Where are y'all planning on going?


----------



## Buzz13

I haven't heard from Barnes 1991, I'm thinking of hitting Jamaica.


----------



## Buzz13

If someone wants to meet up PM or text me 281-732-5863


----------



## C.Hern5972

Anyone wading monday tuesday? 
Shift worker here. 
Normally on my boat but i will get out and wade, even on the boat i wade 85% of the time. 

PM me here if you want to


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

Anyone planning on getting out this Saturday?


----------



## shoalnuff

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Anyone planning on getting out this Saturday?


I'm planning on it If the weather holds up. Should be a descent day being right between two fronts but who knows? Plus the wind may be Brutal !

I'm on Bolivar and will be launching from Blue water bait camp.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

shoalnuff said:


> I'm planning on it If the weather holds up. Should be a descent day being right between two fronts but who knows? Plus the wind may be Brutal !
> 
> I'm on Bolivar and will be launching from Blue water bait camp.


Hmm.... I'm debating on fishing east or running over to sabine.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## shoalnuff

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Hmm.... I'm debating on fishing east or running over to sabine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yeah it's gonna depend on the wind for me. I've got a few places to hide and wade from a strong north wind but getting their may be a little tricky


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

shoalnuff said:


> Yeah it's gonna depend on the wind for me. I've got a few places to hide and wade from a strong north wind but getting their may be a little tricky


Looks like they are calling for more of a due east wind Saturday.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnes1991

Sorry fellas lost my phone fishing lol, sent you a message buzz. This weekend might work for me as well possibly on Sunday.


----------



## txflats

Thinking bout going out Sat evening and wading West Bay till early morning got room for one on the scooter. PM for details if interested.


----------



## Fishon 13

Tomorrow morning?


----------



## Barnes1991

Anyone want to go try and find some doormats this Sunday? Flounder are a little on the move finally and I?d love to catch a couple! PM me if anyone is interested in going Sunday!


----------



## Buzz13

Anyone planning on doing any pre front fishing tomorrow?


----------



## Barnes1991

Anyone free one morning this week to go out and fish out in Galveston or matagorda? I?m off all week I?m in the Rosenberg area just south of sugar land! Anyone free and interested feel free to shoot me a message! 
Thanks guy


----------

